# Sore Hoarses MkII - Now with added plans!



## TheTiddles

That'll screw up the search engines!

Cutting up sheet materials is something I'm doing quite a bit now and supporting it evenly and allowing access is really important so the baby Mafell can get its teeth into it.

Obviously I could have a large table area set aside for this purpose but where would be the fun in that? So saw horses it is, designed to be as cheap, simple and compact as possible when not in use. So with a little inspiration and "a few clicks of your spondulicks" as someone says we have a design intended to be made from a single sheet of 18mm ply. Simply scale by 0.1, procure an A5 size piece of 2mm acrylic (which conveniently happens to be 1.8mm) and tickle with a CO2 laser till you have something like this...







Which when assembled in the correct order, looks a bit like this,






The original and most definitely not the best version of saw horses (full marks for effort, none for performance) had a single task left to perform before they were taken outside and sawed to death, making their replacements.






The template (in the top right of the sheet) I made is a thin piece of polythene (as it's what I had left) cut to the exact size and stuck to a piece of 12mm MR-MDF for bulking and to give the guide bush something to run against. I used a bearing guided cutter to trim the MDF to the PE then to make sure it stayed aligned a few countersunk screws in strategic locations. But more of that later,






With the sheet broken down to bite-sized pieces it's time for routing which I'm using my big 1/2" machine for and about three passes per slot.






Here's the finished result, I used a 1/4" radius bearing guided cutter in my smaller router to ease the edges, by the time I'd finished all that routing I had vibration blisters on two of my fingers and they "rang" when I pinched my fingers together, never had that happen before.






So, with it all structurally complete I needed to check it for strength, which was potentially hazardous, but thankfully a local ner-do-well was on hand and was easily persuaded to take the risk with a bottle of super-strength cider and some magic beans.






Job done, all in about £20 and a couple of hours work. It takes up very little space, is easily transported and is really rather splendid. Happy with that.  

Aidan


----------



## paul-c

ccasion5: brilliant ccasion5:


----------



## paulm

Great idea Aidan, looks like you're making the most of your hols !

Cheers, Paul


----------



## jeffinfrance

that is a good idea. i'd be tempted though to tie in the bottoms of the legs.

jeff


----------



## flounder

jeffinfrance":zia2ykbc said:


> that is a good idea. i'd be tempted though to tie in the bottoms of the legs.
> 
> jeff



Actually, I was wondering what stops the splayed out legs from just collapsing in? Clearly your design works really well though!


----------



## TheTiddles

flounder":350vrfuy said:


> jeffinfrance":350vrfuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is a good idea. i'd be tempted though to tie in the bottoms of the legs.
> 
> jeff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I was wondering what stops the splayed out legs from just collapsing in? Clearly your design works really well though!
Click to expand...


Indeed, that was the main concern in my mind too, however, they are angled at 10 degrees (plus a bit for slop) so when you resolve the forces into horizontal and vertical components there will be very little outward load that has to be resisted by friction against the ground.

If I needed to make all the slot together halving joints stronger I was going to screw slips of ash or oak either side of the joints to increase the contact area, but as you can see, no need.

It's not often you come up with a deisgn that you're really happy with, but this time I am

Aidan


----------



## jeffinfrance

for the wieght of a panel, yes you're right aiden.

i'm always overengineering stuff. mind you, better to er on that side than the other.

jeff


----------



## TheTiddles

haha, that's one of my favorite pet hates! :twisted: 

Engineering is making something fit for purpose (ok, it's a lot of other things too, but for the sake of this discussion), to "over-engineer" seems to be making it overly complicated, heavy, expensive etc... which is BAD engineering!

As you can see from the picture of me, sorry, that silly person, standing on them there is a considerable loading on the structure, let's estimate at 5-6 times the weight of an 18mm MDF panel (what a chuffer!) and I could bounce around on it too, I mean, he could. 8) 

Anyway, I'd never make something overly complicated just because I can*

Aidan

* - yes, I would.


----------



## dedee

Aidan, 

Why the extra slots at each of the ends of the 3 longest boards? As these were also in you model I guess there must be a reason?

Cheers

Andy


----------



## jeffinfrance

have to disagree with you there aiden,

engineering is making something work. primarily engines. as justified by many 200 year old steam engines still running. albeit not that economically, but there are many other factors involved in that. 

houses built by craftsmen with plenty of allowance are invariably still standing. it went **** up when building engineers were invented. see dangerous skyrises of the 60's. in fact, talking of skyrises, your argument of perfect engineering has even been used as an excuse for buildings to fall down despite actually being "over" engineered.

over-engineering normally makes something less complicated as simple joints etc are made stronger than absolutely necessary.

raw materials in the western world are much cheaper than labour, so over-engineering here is also cost effective.

not much point pouring over drawings for two days to save 100 quids worth of materials.

i do see your point though, it is satisfying getting something just right. just right for me tends to er on the side of something working!

jeff


----------



## TheTiddles

dedee":ba36m3fk said:


> Aidan,
> 
> Why the extra slots at each of the ends of the 3 longest boards? As these were also in you model I guess there must be a reason?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Andy



Those are there such that the length can be adjusted to give more of less overhang. If I want to be able to each further into the sheet or get clamps underneath. You could add as many slots as you want really to give lots more support or for any other purpose

Aidan


----------



## Steve Maskery

I think that that is splendid, Aidan. My live-all-year-round-outside trestles have just about given up the ghost and need replacing. I may just use your design.
TVM
S


----------



## OPJ

I like it. It looks rock-solid.

Only thing I might have done differently would have been to add sacrificial strips to the top edges, so that only they get chewed up. But, I guess it also depends on how much you're going to use the saw.


----------



## Harbo

Great idea.


There used to be a saying "that an Engineer can make something for a penny that any fool can make for a pound"!  


Rod


----------



## barkwindjammer

Why dont you offer to sell a cutting list and a photo-copy template of the wee jig as a 'group buy' Aidan ?
:wink: 

2xA4 sheets of paper, 1xA4 envelope, 2nd class stamp

about £2.50 each


----------



## wizer

Nice one Tidds. Olly has a point about the edges getting chewed. But as long as you set your depth right each time then it'll take a fair amount of cuts to make them unusable. Plus I'm guessing you can just cut replacement parts out of offcuts as and when they come available.


----------



## TheTiddles

wizer":lhbhkpv0 said:


> Nice one Tidds. Olly has a point about the edges getting chewed. But as long as you set your depth right each time then it'll take a fair amount of cuts to make them unusable. Plus I'm guessing you can just cut replacement parts out of offcuts as and when they come available.



I just stick a bit of old MDF on it and cut on that, it's got cuts and routed slots all over it. The sacrificial strips is an idea but as I use it for assembly and other rough stuff I need something spanning the big gaps.

If there's interest I'll complete the drawings and post them

Aidan


----------



## barkwindjammer

For £2.50 I'm in !


----------



## grahamar

Hi,

I'm equally as challenged re space in the shed, oops "workshop", as you seem
to be. I had been thinking about how to build a portable bench, but couldn't get my mind clear on how to do it - everything I came up with was just too big/heavy. I think yours is a great design, thanks for sharing it!

If you are able to make the drawings/sizes available that would be great too.

Thank you

Graham


----------



## TheTiddles

Working on the drawings now, give me a few days and I'll post them

Aidan


----------



## TheTiddles

I've been asked for these by quite a few people, so here they are...

















Aidan


----------



## superunknown

That's fantastic, I may just make one of those. What software did you use for your drawings?


----------



## chippy1970

Damn it now I know Im gonna end up making another cutting table now :lol: :lol: :lol:

I wonder what they would be like made out of that Phenolic coated plywood the stuff they use for trailer floors, I used some recently for a job and I think it was only about £50 for an 8 x 4


----------



## northwind

These are great!

As Aidan has so generously given these away, as a group buy was suggested, perhaps people could put a small donation in a charity box? / or make a donation to a charity chosen by Aidan?

Daniel


----------



## Steve Maskery

Hi Aiden
What an excellent design! Thank you very much. My own cutting table has finally given up the ghost. I have bought the timber to replace it, but I might do this instead now.

For those of us without A3 printing available, can you tell us the dimensions of the slots in the routing template, please?

CHeers
Steve


----------



## chippy1970

Steve Maskery":2ig7mit6 said:


> For those of us without A3 printing available, can you tell us the dimensions of the slots in the routing template, please?
> 
> CHeers
> Steve



Come on Steve I thought you were MR JIG surely you can work it out :lol: 

Aiden used a 30mm guide bush and 12.7 or 1/2" cutter so its the same as used for a kitchen jig the offset is 8.5mm so if you used 18mm ply for table then you need 18mm + 17mm giving you a 35mm wide slot (you may want to make that 36mm or 37mm for a bit of play. Then for the slot length on the straight slots it must be half of 200mm + 8.5mm = 108.5mm. The angled leg slots need some working out but as long as you add the 8.5mm to whatever length you want them to be then you're ok.

Chris


----------



## superunknown

Anybody got any ideas on the best way to print this on and A4 printer and keep it to the right scale?


----------



## Steve Maskery

chippy1970":3mqf1jpf said:


> Come on Steve I thought you were MR JIG surely you can work it out :lol:



I'm only a learner... 

BUt thank you. You are, of course, right.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## SketchUp Guru

I had a few minutes and banged out a SketchUp model of your excellent saw horse/ table. Maybe I'll build one of these, too.


----------



## chippy1970

Aiden how much play did you allow on your slots as its 18mm ply did you allow a bit more than 18 say 19 or 20 ???


----------



## Shane

Well done - what an excellent design! 

I may have to make one of these


----------



## grahamar

Hi,

thank you very much for taking the time and trouble to produce such clear
plans/drawings. I'm looking forward to having a go at making this.

Graham


----------



## TheTiddles

chippy1970":2l7d6oxn said:


> Aiden how much play did you allow on your slots as its 18mm ply did you allow a bit more than 18 say 19 or 20 ???



The slots are 20mm wide which with the corners eased seems to make a pleasing fit.

The plans are drawn on SoldWorks, but any CAD package could do it including plenty of free ones, it's not rocket science.

The plans should print out on two A4 sheets, maybe with an attempt or two. If there's anyone there with a conc or laser maybe they could make a few and distribute? You only need the template for a couple of hours to make it or less than ten minutes with a bearing guided cutter to make an exact copy...

Now there's a thought :idea: 

I could make a master part from plastic or similar, send it to someone who copies their own version into mdf then send the master onto the next person, and so on. Now I know what I'm doing this week :roll: 

Incidentally, I've been contacted by people in the USA, Canada and Australia over the last few days asking for the plans too, through Festool forums apparently, I took the opportunity to spread the word of Mafell :lol: 

Please donate to my chosen charity, "The English Middle Classes" this exploited majority have suffered terribly over the last 100 years and 
sometimes struggle to make ends meet, especially when even those on a engineer's salary are referred to by the nasty tax man as "high earners". You can see them sometimes on street corners asking for a few pence for a cup of bone-dry capuchino with cinnamon sprinkles, or a simple loaf of bread (preferably olive and rosemary focaccia with Maldon sea salt). Without them the very basis of civilization is at risk and before long the apostrophe will be used indiscriminately for plural nouns, "myself" and "I" will be interbred to such a degree that they will be unaware of their rich and diverse heritage. The worst fate will be that of the semicolon, for it is feared that it may already be too late for it to avoid extinction. So my friends, please give generously...

Aidan

If you have been affected by any of the issues in this post or think you too may be middle class take our simple test...

"there are 10 types of people, those that understand binary and those that don't"

If you find that amusing you may be middle class, or a geek.


----------



## SketchUp Guru

Aidan, may I assume from your silence on my comment that you'd rather I didn't share my SketchUp model? It's no problem and I have removed the image.


----------



## TheTiddles

Dave R":1ftnznk1 said:


> Aidan, may I assume from your silence on my comment that you'd rather I didn't share my SketchUp model? It's no problem and I have removed the image.



Opps, sorry mate, go ahead, knock yourself out, I published it on a public forum so who am I to object if someone wants to take the idea further!

Aidan


----------



## SketchUp Guru

Thanks Aidan.

No one has expressed any interest to me anyway so it may be moot.

Keep up the good work.

Dave


----------



## chippy1970

TheTiddles":36aaql26 said:


> chippy1970":36aaql26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aiden how much play did you allow on your slots as its 18mm ply did you allow a bit more than 18 say 19 or 20 ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incidentally, I've been contacted by people in the USA, Canada and Australia over the last few days asking for the plans too, through Festool forums apparently, I took the opportunity to spread the word of Mafell :lol:
> 
> 
> Aidan
Click to expand...


Sorry mate you can blame me for that I posted a link to your post here on the Festool Owners Group as I thought they would be interested :lol:


----------



## sometimewoodworker

Dave R":4gnzfnck said:


> Thanks Aidan.
> 
> No one has expressed any interest to me anyway so it may be moot.
> 
> Keep up the good work.
> 
> Dave



Sorry I am not here all the time. I would like the .skp file to play with if you want to share it.

FWIW the only piece I have made from a Sketchup model is at http://meekings.selfip.com/nui/Groups-of-photos/Wood_work_etc/Pages/Router_table.html

And I need to amend the CC license. For the SKP file it needs to be "CC Attribution-NonCommercial 3.0" http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-nc/3.0/


----------



## bench_monkey

thats possibly the best idea i have seen in a long time! wouldn't last 5 minutes with me swinging a jacksaw around though


----------



## white_sw

I have an A0 printer so can easily print A3. If anyone wants an 1:1 scale print of the template, drop me a PM and I can print and send to you. I'd be interested in the SketchUp plans if they are available...?

Cheers,
Sam


----------



## Steve Maskery

Aiden
I said earlier that my trestles had almost given up the ghost. Well I dropped a sheet of MDF onto them the other day and now one of them is V-shaped. So I have to do something about that rather sooner than I intended. Can you tell me what grade plywood you used and how weather-resistant it is? Mine is likely to sit permanently outside.

I have an idea for an addition to it. I damaged mine by lifting and dropping a very heavy 8x4 of 18mm MRMDF. It would have been better if I could have rotated it gently from vertical to horizontal. I propose a swinging cradle between two of the short pieces, with feet near the bottom and which extend, say 18" above the platform. Drop the long edge of the board onto the feet and swing the lot from V to H then slide the board over into position. Remove the cradle if it is in the way. I have an idea of how to achieve this, I'll keep everyone posted.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## barkwindjammer

Sounds like a very good addition to the 'Trestle-master' Mr Maskery, wont you have to pay royalties to Aidan tho' ? 8)


----------



## chippy1970

Steve Maskery":7vjfki2f said:


> Aiden
> I said earlier that my trestles had almost given up the ghost. Well I dropped a sheet of MDF onto them the other day and now one of them is V-shaped. So I have to do something about that rather sooner than I intended. Can you tell me what grade plywood you used and how weather-resistant it is? Mine is likely to sit permanently outside.
> 
> I have an idea for an addition to it. I damaged mine by lifting and dropping a very heavy 8x4 of 18mm MRMDF. It would have been better if I could have rotated it gently from vertical to horizontal. I propose a swinging cradle between two of the short pieces, with feet near the bottom and which extend, say 18" above the platform. Drop the long edge of the board onto the feet and swing the lot from V to H then slide the board over into position. Remove the cradle if it is in the way. I have an idea of how to achieve this, I'll keep everyone posted.
> 
> Cheers
> Steve



if you want it to flip then this might be a better idea http://festoolownersgroup.com/festool-t ... ing-table/

i made this table a while back but not really tested it out properly it just stays in my workshop not been out on site. I needed a flip up type cutting bench for the shop as the ceiling is low and theres isnt loads of space either, but out on site lifting 8 x 4's is no problem for me , well that is when I get my other arm back  :lol:


----------



## Karl

That's a nice solution Chris. I've got one of those Triton stands; think I might buy myself another off e-bay. They're about £40.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## chippy1970

Karl":1gyun17x said:


> That's a nice solution Chris. I've got one of those Triton stands; think I might buy myself another off e-bay. They're about £40.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Karl



I never got around to finishing my table as it went into use straight away :lol: it just needs a couple of swivel arms on one side so you can rest the sheets on them when the table is upright then they will fold out the way once its flat.


----------



## Steve Maskery

Well I've been and gone and done it:







Took me more than "a couple of hours" though. A good half day.

I think I'm quite pleased with it, but if I did it again I would alter a couple of things.

I didn't realise, when I started, that the working height of this is a bit under 600mm. That is quite a lot lower than the setup it's replacing. For some things it might actually be better, but I use it for a lot more than just sawing, so it's a bit back-breaking. It is easier to get panels onto, though.

It's also a bit too big for where I use it. It's wider than my old one, and that part of the patio is not very big. I wish I'd kept it to 3' instead of 4'. Also I don't need 3 long rails. If I'd had just two, my leg panels could have been taller.

But generally, yes, very pleased. And if anyone local wants this one (for the price of the board) you can have it and I'll make myself another as described above!

Tiddles for Prime Minister, I say!

S


----------



## TheTiddles

oops, sorry Steve missed your post earlier this week.

The 2' working height is a total compromise to get it all out of one sheet, however for cutting sheets with the baby Mafell and assembly work I find it about right, surprisingly sturdy isn't it?!

Aidan


----------



## superunknown

First off, sorry for the crappy picture.

Inspired by TheTiddles design. I thought I would share my take on it.

This all slots together in a similar way, but it sits on my standard workshop tressels. At full size its 2100x1220. Without the extensions its 1220x1220 and can be re-arranged to 1220x800 and with the extra bits (not shown) 1220 x 600 and 800 x 600

Its 12mm ply 115 tall, simply because that was the size I had spare as an off cut.


My idea was to have something not only for use in the workshop with my TS55, but on-site so it will break down to a nice small package and can be re-arranged to fit in tight workspaces.


----------



## TheTiddles

superunknown":2phf63ls said:


>



If Mondrian used MDF...


----------



## Bundaboy

Dave R":taj5x1ba said:


> Thanks Aidan.
> 
> No one has expressed any interest to me anyway so it may be moot.
> 
> Keep up the good work.
> 
> Dave



I'm interested! Do you still have it?

Gary


----------



## Shultzy

I have a revised sketchup plan of the sawhorse and cutting plan if required.


----------



## sometimewoodworker

PM sent


----------



## Shultzy

File sent


----------



## turnamere

Shultzy":1oy8rvrj said:


> I have a revised sketchup plan of the sawhorse and cutting plan if required.



Schultzy, I am about to start on one of these and would love to see your plans

Unfortunately I am too new to use the PM facility so I'm hoping that you can get to me via my profile.

Cheers,

Off to make another batch of sawdust.


----------



## Shultzy

turnamere, I've sent you a pm. I think you need to make three posts to use your pm facility.


----------



## turnamere

Shultzy":1li6m4qy said:


> turnamere, I've sent you a pm. I think you need to make three posts to use your pm facility.



OK, heres number two then, one more to go.


----------



## turnamere

turnamere":2ypzefc0 said:


> Shultzy":2ypzefc0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> turnamere, I've sent you a pm. I think you need to make three posts to use your pm facility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, heres number two then, one more to go.
Click to expand...


E-mail details sent.

ooooooh, #3, I may be allowed to PM shortly.

I've also stumbled accross this one: I can't yet post links but if you google 'ultimate work bench' the result looks pretty good.

Although it requires about four sheets (not ordered plans just eyeballed the build) to Tiddles one, but it looks like a great long term solution to my ongoing garage/workshop space battle!

Just running an ammended version in sketchup to fit in my existing space.


----------



## shim20

could i have the link to please looks like a useful thing to have around
thanks


----------



## chippy1970

Shim do a search on you tube the guy who sells the plans for it is a member on the festool owners group


----------



## Monkey Mark

Just to add, I have access to an A3 printer if anyone would like the template printing.


----------



## rafezetter

I really like this design, perfect for cutting up sheet goods without any sag and cheap enough to replace once it gets too chewed up.


----------



## Brandlin

Does anyone have plans or at least pictures of this - its been hit by the photobucket changes :-(


----------



## Halo Jones

Hi. I should have these somewhere as I have made them! They are not on my Google drive so I will have a search on the home computer this evening.


----------



## porker

Are these the ones?


----------



## Halo Jones

That looks familiar!


----------



## Brandlin

Thank you !


----------



## Steve Maskery

Can I make a suggestion?
I made this up and it is absolutely excellent. Better than what I had before and that was pretty good.
But I do have one small criticism of it - the resulting surface is quite low and I'm no longer a tall bloke. I plan to remake these, making the rails 150mm instead of 200. It will still be massively strong and I shall get another couple of inches height out of it.


----------



## Halo Jones

If I recall Aidan knew the low height was not the best but it did mean that it could be make out of a single sheet of plywood. I only use it for cutting down sheet goods and find the lower height advantageous.


----------



## Steve Maskery

But my point it that if the rails were made a bit less deep, then the legs could be a bit longer. A little bit would make a lot of difference.


----------



## Halo Jones

Ah sorry. Misread your post.


----------



## TheTiddles

Steve Maskery":3gd8kjf8 said:


> But my point it that if the rails were made a bit less deep, then the legs could be a bit longer. A little bit would make a lot of difference.



He's not wrong there


----------



## Steve Maskery

Hey, Tiddles!
Where've you been then? Not seen you for ages. Hello!
S


----------



## lurker

Welcome back Aidan,

You have been missed


----------



## Helvetica

Shultzy":20vb85l0 said:


> I have a revised sketchup plan of the sawhorse and cutting plan if required.



Sorry to open an old thread, but it has all the good info! Any chance you still have the sketchup file for this horse? About to make one this weekend. Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shultzy

Helvetica":13ce67nt said:


> Shultzy":13ce67nt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a revised sketchup plan of the sawhorse and cutting plan if required.
Click to expand...


Sorry to open an old thread, but it has all the good info! Any chance you still have the sketchup file for this horse? About to make one this weekend. Cheers!

Send me your email address and you can have an early Xmas present.


----------



## Helvetica

Love this design by Tiddles! Having chopped up a load of OSB in to small drawer pieces on my current 600mm high sawhorses, my lower back was not impressed. I'm 6'2". So I thought of a simple tweak to bring the overall height to 888mm. The legs use more of the unused material and they are now 900mm, but lie at an angle of 10.6 degrees finish at 888mm. I moved the flat edge to the outside so the legs don't get in the way as you walk around the table.


----------



## Steve Maskery

That looks like an excellent piece of evolution, H, excellent.
I never got round to rebuilding mine, perhaps I should get my finger out.


----------



## Helvetica

Thanks very much Steve! My only qualm is if the extra height makes the legs weaker - maybe a cross member between the legs would help. It could be taken from the height of the rails.


----------



## Steve Maskery

Well I would not need it to be quite that high. I was always very average height, and I've lost over 1½" in the last few years. I think I'll jack mine up a bit to try to work out exactly how high I would like it.
I don't actually think that strength would be the problem, much more likely to be rigidity, I would say. Mine is made from shuttering ply and it does have a certain amount of give in it, so any extra height would exacerbate that, I guess.


----------



## TheTiddles

Watching this thread over the years is a really interesting opportunity to see other people's views on design. Essentially saw horses are very, very simple things with a set purpose. Now you can add more and more features till they become almost something else, but the fundamentals remain the same and their performance will be substantially driven by those fundamentals and not the extra features. Tweaking the fundamentals a tiny bit can make quite a bit of difference too, as people are finding.

Design doesn't have to mean expensive, complex or complicated. Some of the most impressive designs in human history are in fact free as part of another process, those are the ones I get most excited by, the funny part being that their true value and borderline genius implementation are totally invisible to the people who use them every day.


----------



## Helvetica

I couldn't agree more. The best design should solve a problem, and nothing else. As simple as possible but not simpler. The brief of a sawhorse I reckon is like this:

flat surface to dimension wood
stable
cheap
portable
comfortable

I would say the original sawhorse was designed to kneel on the piece you were sawing. This design is different, it's for dimensioning sheet materials. A job for which actual sawhorses are badly suited. This design should probably be called something else, a sheet sawhorse, or something!

So the brief is the same, but the work method is different, so 'comfortable' isn't knee height anymore, it's more like bench height to use a plunge saw, router or whatever. Also, for this design, being made from one sheet defines it.

Like you say, when a design is, not perfected, but reaches a tipping point of improvement, it becomes necessary - then common - and then invisible in it's ubiquity. Like a door, or a kitchen chair, or a coat hook. Not that the sore hoarse is headed for MoMa or anything, but it's really useful, really simple and a few iterations of design might improve it slightly. It's fun to nerd out on it a bit. now back to work.


----------



## rafezetter

I'd forgotten about this design, but having suffered dimensioning some sheets not long ago on my knees on our deck propped on 2x4's this looks perfect for any in the future, and your mod of height and legs is also perfect for me as I'm 6'2 as well.

To add rigidity to the legs so they don't bow under weight if I use it as an assembly bench, I think I'll add some strips on the legs at 90deg.


----------



## sammy.se

Hiya,

How can I also get plans for this?

Many thanks
Sammy

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Helvetica

Got this done yesterday. The legs are rigid end to end, but side to side is a bit wobbly. The horizontals are a good idea might pop them on soon. Added a sacrificial top so I can take strips off the length. Its already been really useful.









Sent from my X9pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Maskery

Very nice, H, very nice. How high has it ended up, please?


----------



## Helvetica

sammy.se":gtlx2kk4 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> How can I also get plans for this?
> 
> Many thanks
> Sammy
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk



Can you PM me and I'll send on what I have?


----------



## Helvetica

Steve Maskery":1jwubx0z said:


> Very nice, H, very nice. How high has it ended up, please?


Steve, 912mm including the 18mm top. 

Sent from my X9pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Maskery

Thank you.
You must be considerably taller than I am!


----------



## Helvetica

Much better with the rails. I popped in a wedge to hold them in place. The top is now the same size as the long rails and its a better shape.











Sent from my X9pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Maskery

Excellent, H, but did that mean breaking into another sheet?


----------



## Helvetica

Steve Maskery":163ow38r said:


> Excellent, H, but did that mean breaking into another sheet?


Yes but for my use it needs a sacrificial top for dimensioning sheets, so I took it off the length. I guess it’s more pure from one sheet - you could definitely take two strips from the top rails and give up some height. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bennymk

Great idea and thread..


----------



## Dokkodo

Will be making a set of these for my new workshop for sure!

Would you consider relinquishing the sketchup for that design Helvetica? It sure would be appreciated...


----------



## Helvetica

Here is a link to the sketchup file - publicly available for anyone to download:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/6i20jgaglqfuy ... 2.skp?dl=0


----------



## peter99

I'm just getting a blank page from the link?


----------



## Helvetica

You don't see a screen that looks like this?


----------



## peter99

No, grey logo in the middle, everything static


----------



## Helvetica

can you get to the dropbox homepage? I wonder could you be behind a firewall or something. You know what, send me a PM and we'll take this off the thread!


----------

